# Add to ignore list.



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Should we ever feel the need or desire to ignore a member we currently have to view that users profile or visit our UserCP and manually type in that particular username to add it to the list.

In the quicklist attached to every username header there is an option to add that user to one's buddy list.

Could that not be changed to the ignore list?


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

pteronaut said:


> Should we ever feel the need or desire to ignore a member we currently have to view that users profile or visit our UserCP and manually type in that particular username to add it to the list.
> 
> In the quicklist attached to every username header there is an option to add that user to one's buddy list.
> 
> Could that not be changed to the ignore list?


Go to that person's profile, under their avatar is a black bar* with the words "Add USER to your buddy list" if you look to the right on the same black bar you'll see a link for "Add USER to your Ignore List"

*ETA I suppose it could be a different color if you're using a different skin.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

For me, from there, I still have to go to the sidebar of the UserCP to "Buddy / Ignore lists", making the whole exercise one click extra and still having to type in the username.

The point that I'm trying to make is that it is highly likely that more people here use the ignore list than the buddy list, so why not make that more easily accessible.


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

You might want to look into FFvB add on for FireFox. You can hide the toolbar it sets up at the bottom of the screen, and then all you have to do is right click on a username and hit Ignore. Also, it's better then vB's ignore. With vB, you can still see that the person posted something (as I'm sure you know). With FFvB, the person disappears. It's like they don't even exist. They only way you'll even know they posted something is if you happen to notice a missing post number in a thread. From what I understand, you won't even see anything that someone else quotes from them. I suppose that might be an issue if you ignore someone that gets quoted a lot though. Also, I don't know what happens if the person starts a thread. Either way, it might be just what you're looking for. 

It's got quite a few other options as well to alter your vB experience (hiding avatars etc) but I really only used it to ignore one person on another board that was getting under my skin.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

I already have a greasemonkey script which wipes TCF of those whom I've ignored, but I am interested in FFvB, however I cannot locate it at addons.mozilla.org.


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

Strange, it seems to be gone. If you do a google search for FFvB, it looks like you can still access the cached page.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Darnit, I'm running the beta for 4.0, so it won't even install. 

Edit:

Found the author's website, and how to disable the compatibility check in about:config, and it appears to be working.

Secondary edit:

Whilst the options appear in the context menu, all options fail with 'No _____ to ignore' or such.


----------

